# Ignore, issue solved.



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2016)

As the title states, I'm looking for a list of phones that pass all three criteria in that test.
It has to pass to be able to use Google play store and certain Apps.
I've tried Googling and I only find people complaining their phone fails it, compiling a list of failed phones would take a long time and there is no guarantee those not on that list will pass.
The cheaper the better in my case as I'm short on funds.

Edit: Doesn't matter, issue seems to have been resolved on my current Smart Phone.


----------

